# Diamond scrollsaw.



## tinytim1458 (15 Oct 2012)

Hi just wondering if someone can help with a couple of things.
1. Does anyone have a manual for the diamond scrollsaw I think I have the AD19" model which has to have a plywood table as a table but could be any other version that has the Plywood table if anyone does have a manual could they send a copy to me or by email maybe as a pdf. If you only have a paper version I would be willing to pay the postage fee if you could send me a photocopy of your version.
2. Does anyone know if Doug Woodward is still around and is there anyway to get in touch with him if he is.
If Doug is around does he have a web site to show off any saws and is he still making them or refurbishing them.
If someone can help that would be great.
Does anyone else know how to refurbished or just tune it up or service the Diamond scrollsaw, I just want to give my one an overhall to make sure it is running great.

Thanks Tim


----------



## Scrollerman (16 Oct 2012)

Wish I could help you more than this Tim.
I did a quick search on the net and found this link.
The link includes a telephone number and also an email address if you scroll down.

http://www.scrollsaws.com/SawReviews/diamond_saw.htm

Good luck mate and please let us know how you get on.

Scrollerman


----------



## puzzler (16 Oct 2012)

Hi 
Mr Woodward died a few years ago and I don't know of any spares outlet for
this saw I have a 24" model with variable speed it is excellent, it is a bit slow
for doing pierced work 
There is not a lot to it and does not need a lot of servicing. A little light oil on
the rear top and bottom bearings occasionlly.If you find when a blade breaks
and the top arm does not stop quickly slightly tighten rear top bolts don't overdo
it and don't adjust any other bolts.
your plywood table give it a spray with furniture polish and your work will turn 
nicely If you have any specific problem let me know and I will try to answer 
Regards Puzzler


----------



## tinytim1458 (17 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the info Puzzler. 
A pity no one got to train with doug before he got to old as they could still be making the Diamond scrollsaw's. A great machine lost unless someone can buy the rights and blueprints to make more Diamond scrollsaws and has the engineering equipment in their workshop and they also have the know how to make them.
They could make someone a lot of money if they tried to make some more scrollsaws.
Thanks again puzzler for the info, sadly a good man who made scrollsaws in britain is sadly gone and will be greatly missed.
Tim


----------

